# Centerlink and Sway Bar End Links



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I am thinking about going with a set of MOOG end links as I have a complete MOOG front end rebuild kit. I will also need a new centerlink. I'm sure most reproduction centerlinks are built equal but who has had great fit and feel with their aftermarket centerlinks. Where did you get yours?

How often do centerlinks need replaced? Mine seem old worn but intact and not entirely thrashed. For the price its worth it to me to replace and have fresh but just looking for some advice on others who have purchased them.

Thank you.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

How do you tell if you centerlink needs to be replaced?


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

Oldeboy said:


> How do you tell if you centerlink needs to be replaced?


This. The alignment shop said I needed a new one but I'd rather verify myself.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you have any slop in your steering wheel it's usually center link.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Centerlinks usually wear at the ball joint where the pitman arm attaches. This is the left end. Have someone move the steering wheel back and forth with the car NOT running while you look at the steering links. All of the steering links should move together. If the center link is bad then the pitman arm (attached to the steering box) will move back and forth and the centerlink will take some time to catch up. I had 3/8" both ways which is very dangerous!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Replaced mine last September, had lots of slop. Found a brand new un-opened one at a old parts place localy, he had it for 30 years plus. Made a hugh difference in my steering, no slop and now nice and firm.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What goatee said. You can also raise the car on a lift, grab both front tires, and move them in and out opposite each other. This will allow you to visually check the tie rod ends and idler arm. Or, raise one front wheel off the ground, and wiggle it to check for play while looking at the center link, tie rods, and idler arm. The two main culprits for sloppy steering in these cars is the Idler Arm and the Center Link. Center links USED to last about 80,000-100,000 miles. In the late '70's, I was paying $18 apiece for the Moog DS754 center link, and repaired several GTO's at that time. Those parts were obsolete by the mid-late '80's, which is unfortunate because they lasted a long time. The AMES replacement center link I put on my '67 in '93 that cost about $125 lasted only about 15,000 miles. I complained to AMES, and they sold me another one, said it would be better. It has been. So far. (50,000 miles?) So, In my experience, the repro stuff is hit and miss. And the old, no longer available USA made Moog and TRW stuff wore like iron and was good for a long time. The sure sign of center link/idler arm trouble is having to constantly correct the steering going down a straight road. With new parts, these cars drive as tight as todays cars, believe it or not.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

An old thread but I have a question. I replaced the center link in my 65 last fall have ~ 600 miles since the change and noticed the grease seal on the left side was split, obviously too tight. Had a new grease seal made but notice the grease seal on the right side is "squished" out also. Removed the cotter pin and loosened the castle nut allow it to return to size.

Is there a torque spec for this? Or do I just tighten the nut enough to get the cotter pin in. Looking at the manual it doesn't give a torque spec for the center link. Ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It is a tapered fit, so it needs to be as tight as possible. Like 60-80 foot pounds. If yourse is cocked, the center link is of poor quality, or the hole in the pitman arm is wallowed out crooked. Most likely the center link, as the pitman arm is pretty much bulletproof. You don't want to run it with the nut backed off and cotter pinned, as it will have slop which will get worse as the loose parts bang against each other.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

So it's not an issue to flatten the grease seals?


----------

